# Show your Custom Decal! And inspire others to do the same



## Pushka

Many of have been inspired to fully customise our kindles by cagnes F1 and hsuthard, and havent we been drooling over them. So, perhaps instead of each of us creating a new thread each time we have made a creation, maybe people might be willing to put them all in one thread to maybe inspire others too! And perhaps offer tips to others as we go.

Now I am hoping cagnes and co will be along shortly......but in the meantime, this is my first go but probably wont be ordering it.


----------



## ayuryogini

Great idea, Pushka; here are my first 2 attempts; the 2nd obviously inspired by the skin Christine (cagnes) made for Heather (luvmybrats).
I hope they don't mind?


----------



## Pushka

We all love butterflies, dont we!  They do make such great decals.


----------



## eldereno

cagnes just designed me a skin



She is sooooo terrific. I was hoping for some direction.....and she just did it!!!!! I would not have made one so beautiful!!!!! I have already emailed DG to make arrangements to have it made!!!! I agree "cagnes and co" would be a sure thing!!!!!

Personally, I am kind of glad that I do not have the knowledge to do this.....I would be wanting a new skin every other day...would get nothing else done!!!!!!!!


----------



## hudsonam

Here is mine, on its way from DG, created by cagnes.


----------



## cagnes

I love those butterflies! One day I'll have to order one for myself!

This is what the hummingbird looks like with the cut lines...









I don't think these dragonfly only versions were posted...


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

Although I've posted it in 2 other threads, I will post it here for continuity


----------



## 908tracy

Here is my custom Dragonfly/Butterfly skin made by cagnes, the last two dragonfly ones that she posted were the first ones she made for me. I asked for some butterflies to add color and waa laa....










It has shipped from Decalgirl on Friday, should be in my hands by tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest. Now, to try to hold off until Spring to apply!!!


----------



## Pushka

This is becoming a cagnes love fest!  Wow, there are some gorgeous designs she has made - and eldereno, that is exactly the problem you have mentioned.


----------



## gibsongirl

I'd love to share what I'm working on and get your opinions, but I can't seem to figure out how you all are posting pictures of the Photoshop files...so much to learn!


----------



## Pushka

Hey Gibson girl, save your file as a jpeg (but also save the original file) and then use photobucket as normal on this forum, to upload the jpeg to here.


----------



## gibsongirl

Pushka, to my rescuse again! Thank you 

Here's what I'm noodling with. Originally, I was just going to do a scan of a Van Gogh painting, but the more I saw of the custom work you all were doing, the more I wanted to play too  So, this is inspired by the work I've seen here; not sure if I'm "done" or not:


----------



## Pushka

Ah, Aimee, I thought you were the one just doing the scan of van gogh, but you couldnt resist a dyi!  Great work.   It is hard to know when to stop fiddling and adding isn't it - maybe that is a trap too!

I love Desiderata and thought about pasting that into a manuscript on the back - or maybe just a part of it.


----------



## ayuryogini

So many beautiful designs; 
Christine (cagnes) your designs are truly breathtaking; 
I can see I need to simplify mine a little; I tend to clutter it up a bit, but I'm just getting started; I guess I'm trying to use everything at once!
Your new designs are absolutely beautiful.
How do you print the smaller pics; I download mine as jpegs to photobucket; then copy the IMG thingie, but they're so much larger than the others that are posted.


----------



## Pushka

ayuryogini said:


> How do you print the smaller pics; I download mine as jpegs to photobucket; then copy the IMG thingie, but they're so much larger than the others that are posted.


In photobucket, select the picture you want to change and then click 'edit'. Then select 'change size' - (not crop) Yours are probably around 1000 or so now - change that to maybe, 400 and they will be much smaller. Click save, and when you refresh this screen, they will be automatically smaller here.


----------



## MarthaT

so many great skins in here


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I love pinks and Gerber daisies. I keep saying I'm going to make a custom skin but my PhotoShop skills are next to nil


----------



## gibsongirl

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I keep saying I'm going to make a custom skin but my PhotoShop skills are next to nil


I'm in the same boat. About a week ago, I knew nothing about Photoshop either. I was so jealous of all the amazing designs others were posting and really wanted to play with it. I gave myself a budget for buying the digital elements (no sense in spending $$ to buy elements only to be dissatisfied with what you put together, give up, and buy a predesigned one) and downloaded a free trial of Photoshop Elements. I figured I would give myself a week and some limited funds to see what I could do; if it was too frustrating, I figured I'd just throw in the towel.

With the help of Pushka, Cagnes and others, You Tube videos (seriously!) and the great power of Google, I was able to figure out enough to put something together that I am pretty sure I will be sending to DecalGirl tomorrow or Tuesday. I actually had a lot of fun doing this (when I wasn't swearing at the computer) and I think I might buy the license to PSE when my free trial runs out.

Maybe I'll even get around to using PSE to edit my actual photos


----------



## Hammer09

These look really nice.

Is there a template that can be used to make these for printing - If so, then where do I need to send them and pay for them to be made?

When you use these custom stickers (or any other type), are they easy to apply?

Thanks.


----------



## kindle zen

one design i made into a skin. made with a photo of a bonsai masked out in ps and the backround and water effects also done in ps. i just imagined an idyllic place to read my kindle and this design came to mind (having a vivid imagination helps). the little ghost thing is a kodama (japanese "tree spirit") that i made with "sculpey" (a bake in your oven clay-like material). it's reading a kindle but it's too small to tell. i figure kodamas must love kindles since they don't harm trees like DTB. the character means "enlightenment".


----------



## drenee

Oh my gosh, cagnes, your skills are amazing.  
deb


----------



## theblackpaladin

I put a good 20+ hours of work into this skin. Everything is hand done by me in Photoshop. The temple on the back of the skin comes from a black and white photo I shot in the St. Louis Botanical Garden. I scanned the negative and worked 18 hours on the line art over it. I wanted something unique, but I didn't think it was going to take this long. Oh, well.










The full resolution can be found here:
http://emberapp.com/theblackpaladin/images/kindle-skin-zen/sizes/o


----------



## cheerio

kindle zen said:


> one design i made into a skin. made with a photo of a bonsai masked out in ps and the backround and water effects also done in ps. i just imagined an idyllic place to read my kindle and this design came to mind (having a vivid imagination helps). the little ghost thing is a kodama (japanese "tree spirit") that i made with "sculpey" (a bake in your oven clay-like material). it's reading a kindle but it's too small to tell. i figure kodamas must love kindles since they don't harm trees like DTB. the character means "enlightenment".


I love this one


----------



## Margaret

These are gorgeous!  I was very happy with my standard decal girl design, but now I think I'd like something a bit more personal.  Maybe it will be something to work on during summer vacation.


----------



## gibsongirl

@theblackpaladin--that is amazing!  I don't have any clue how you do that in Photoshop, and it blew my socks off


----------



## cagnes

Wow, great designs... I love seeing what others come up with!



ayuryogini said:


> So many beautiful designs;
> Christine (cagnes) your designs are truly breathtaking;
> I can see I need to simplify mine a little; I tend to clutter it up a bit, but I'm just getting started; I guess I'm trying to use everything at once!
> Your new designs are absolutely beautiful.
> How do you print the smaller pics; I download mine as jpegs to photobucket; then copy the IMG thingie, but they're so much larger than the others that are posted.


 Thanks! I don't think yours is too cluttered at all, it's very pretty! If I want to post a jpg on the web, I resize the image usually to 500 to 800 pixels at the largest side & upload that. Just make sure to always keep your original.


----------



## cagnes

gibsongirl said:


> @theblackpaladin--that is amazing! I don't have any clue how you do that in Photoshop, and it blew my socks off


I agree! That temple line drawing is perfect & to get that out of a negative is really amazing!


----------



## Reyn

OK so I played around with a few of my photos today. Now I am having a hard time picking out one to order. Here they are...


----------



## eldereno

What beautiful designs!!!!  I have one skin on my K2, one in the waiting, 2 at the post office waiting for my pick up and one custom one that cagnes made for me that I plan to order!  Wish I could put layers of skins on my Kindle and just peel them off to the one I want to look at that day....without destroying the ones peeled off!


----------



## Pushka

Oh my, there are some amazingly talented people in here.  And I was wondering how pictures would work so Reyn your shots look great.  Decalgirl is going to wonder what has hit them - all these custom orders now happening.

I found a site called pickleberrypop.com.au (YES, an Australian site) and it has some amazing scrapbook elements - beautiful quality and fun ones.  I think I need about 20 kindles to use all the ideas I now have.


----------



## 911jason

All three are beautiful Reyn, but I like the third skin the best! Great job!!! =)


----------



## Reyn

Thanks Guys!  And Jason, I am leaning toward that one too.  I have about 500 more photos like these so I am still trying to narrow them down to be sure it is really the one I want.


----------



## gibsongirl

A question for those who have submitted their jpegs to DecalGirl: How do you adjust the quality when saving the jpeg?  For example, I assume you select "maximum" as the quality, but should I slide the indicator all the way to "large file"?  Also, which should I select for "Format Options": Baseline Standard, Baseline Optimized, or Progressive?

Thanks!


----------



## 911jason

Maximum is probably fine, and baseline optimized or standard is okay too.


----------



## Pushka

So, I am revisiting childhood, playing whimsical and using pickleberrypop scrapkits, am wondering if this works with a red, blue and green cover. Also, play 'where's wally' and see if you can find the mouse!


















I think I am going to order this one (with a couple of adjustments) - it makes me smile whenever I look at it. The question is I guess, shiny or matte!

How do you get all the bits cut out by the way people?


----------



## gibsongirl

Wow Pushka--love the colors!  It's so happy   Which case are you going to use with it?

I just ordered matte for mine, but I wonder whether you would lose something ordering yours in matte?


----------



## 911jason

I love how the butterflies you added on top of the other art almost look like real specimens glued on... some sort of 3D trick or something! Very nice!

The skin will come with the keyboard and other buttons already pre-cut... when you lift the decal from the paper backing most of the "buttons" should stay on the backing.. if not, they are easy enough to pull off.


----------



## Pushka

911jason said:


> I love how the butterflies you added on top of the other art almost look like real specimens glued on... some sort of 3D trick or something! Very nice!


I was thinking of Avatar as I made it!  Most of the bits are added on - the back is a paper, and the plants, butterflies, toadstools, dragonflies, even a spiderweb etc are added on elements. I think it is the blue colour that stands out. And shadows, the larger butterflies have shadows.


----------



## RhondaRN

cagnes said:


> I love those butterflies! One day I'll have to order one for myself!
> 
> This is what the hummingbird looks like with the cut lines...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think these dragonfly only versions were posted...


Ooooooo that dragonfly skin would look great with my Dragonfly pond cover!!!


----------



## RhondaRN

908tracy said:


> Here is my custom Dragonfly/Butterfly skin made by cagnes, the last two dragonfly ones that she posted were the first ones she made for me. I asked for some butterflies to add color and waa laa....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has shipped from Decalgirl on Friday, should be in my hands by tomorrow or Tuesday at the latest. Now, to try to hold off until Spring to apply!!!


I want THAT ONE!!! I want that one, I want THAT one!!!!! That would be perfect!! Can I steal it somehow for mine?  Seriously, how do I get a skin just like that?


----------



## dollcrazy

You are all making me so jealous! I love all of your skins I couldn't pick just one to save my life. I just got back from a fantastic vacation with some beautiful pictures I would love to use for a personal skin but don't have a clue where or how to start.


----------



## Neo

Pushka said:


> So, I am revisiting childhood, playing whimsical and using pickleberrypop scrapkits, am wondering if this works with a red, blue and green cover. Also, play 'where's wally' and see if you can find the mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to order this one (with a couple of adjustments) - it makes me smile whenever I look at it. The question is I guess, shiny or matte!
> 
> How do you get all the bits cut out by the way people?


Super super cute!!!!!!

I just received and applied my first matte skin last night - before I had the glossy ones. And... well, truth be told, when my matte Decal arrived a few days ago, I wasn't super convinced, just looking at it like that, I felt maybe it had lost something. And so I took my sweet time applying it - it had been lying around for a week, something that is unheard of in my world 

But yesterday evening I decided it was time to make the switch: and lo and behold, I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! It actually looks so much better once on the Kindle, and the feeling (to the touch) is also much nicer. And while I never really noticed any glare with the glossy skin, I now definitely notice the LACK of glare with the new one.

So I say: go with matte 

And please post pix when you get it


----------



## 908tracy

RhondaRN said:


> I want THAT ONE!!! I want that one, I want THAT one!!!!! That would be perfect!! Can I steal it somehow for mine?  Seriously, how do I get a skin just like that?


LOL @ Rhonda!!! I can send you the print ready file. I will PM you with details. It does look awesome with our Dragonfly Pond Oberons. (that's the one I have too) I just received it yesterday from DG, it is gorgeous!!!


----------



## GoldenKindle

Reyn - I like all three of them.  
hmmm - now you have me thinking....  I have to go looking through my photos.


----------



## 908tracy

Pushka said:


> So, I am revisiting childhood, playing whimsical and using pickleberrypop scrapkits, am wondering if this works with a red, blue and green cover. Also, play 'where's wally' and see if you can find the mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to order this one (with a couple of adjustments) - it makes me smile whenever I look at it. The question is I guess, shiny or matte!
> 
> How do you get all the bits cut out by the way people?


OH Pushka, I LOVE your design!!! Seriously, it is just so darn cute and very whimsical. I also wanted to second the post of getting it in matte. Mine came yesterday in matte and I Like it a lot. =) Keep that design handy and if you don't mind sharing it one day, I'd love to have one!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cagnes, I don't have the file for mine anymore.. Could you putup the picture of it? I only have the pictures of it already on my Kindle.


----------



## cagnes

Pushka - That's so cute! I'd need to see a much larger version than that to spot a mouse, lol! 



luvmy4brats said:


> Cagnes, I don't have the file for mine anymore.. Could you putup the picture of it? I only have the pictures of it already on my Kindle.


I'm pretty sure this is the version you went with.


----------



## Guest

Wow, great designs... I love seeing what others come up with!


----------



## eldereno

Just so everyone knows....DG is going to make the Hummingbird Skin that Christine designed for me.  I'm very happy!


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

Yay! I can't wait to see a "real life" picture! I really love the hummingbird skin.


----------



## luvmy4brats

cagnes said:


> Pushka - That's so cute! I'd need to see a much larger version than that to spot a mouse, lol!
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is the version you went with.


that's it... Thank you!


----------



## Pushka

And it was this design <arrow pointing to the post above mine> that started me on this craze!


----------



## hsuthard

These are all fantastic!! I love the creativity going on with all the custom skins 

Here's the one I did:

















The text on the back is all book-related quotes.


----------



## DramaMom

These are all so amazing - how do you make your own decal? I love the butterflies and dragonflies.


----------



## hudsonam

hudsonam said:


> Here is mine, on its way from DG, created by cagnes.


I just got this today and put it on already (bye bye Gelaskin).  I love it! I'll try to take a pic of it soon. It's a bit more beige than it looks in the picture, but gorgeous just the same. Thanks cagnes! 

PS - My Gelaskin was very nice and high quality, but I love the fact that the DG goes around the keys, and that the names of the buttons are still on the skin. LOVE IT. And I like the matte quite a bit.


----------



## njsweetp

hudsonam said:


> I just got this today and put it on already (bye bye Gelaskin).  I love it! I'll try to take a pic of it soon. It's a bit more beige than it looks in the picture, but gorgeous just the same. Thanks cagnes!
> 
> PS - My Gelaskin was very nice and high quality, but I love the fact that the DG goes around the keys, and that the names of the buttons are still on the skin. LOVE IT. And I like the matte quite a bit.


I LOVE this skin!!!! Does it really have the red trim? How does one go about acquiring this lovely piece? Please post a picture of it
when it's on your Kindle!!!


----------



## hudsonam

njsweetp said:


> I LOVE this skin!!!! Does it really have the red trim? How does one go about acquiring this lovely piece? Please post a picture of it
> when it's on your Kindle!!!


The red lines are just the cut lines. I can send you the file that you need to send to Decalgirl if you want the same one.


----------



## chilady1

Here's my custom skin done with MyTego:


----------



## eldereno

DecalGirl is making the hummingbird skin designed by Christine!!!!!!  Don't know anything about how long it will take.  Looking forward to it arriving!


----------



## hudsonam

My custom got here in less than a week (5 days?). Hope yours is quick too!


----------



## 908tracy

I had mine in two days! Love that company. 

You will have it in no time and btw your skin is very pretty!!! (My grandmother and I used to fill hummingbird feeders and watch for them together. They make me think of her and smile!)


----------



## hudsonam

BTW, I LOVE the hummingbird and dragonfly ones! 

Definitely post pics when you get it!


----------



## 908tracy

Thank you Anne Marie I definitely will. May be a little while yet before I change the skin but I will post pics.


----------



## hudsonam

908tracy said:


> Thank you Anne Marie I definitely will. May be a little while yet before I change the skin but I will post pics.


I ripped my "old" skin off so fast when I got the mail today! Then I hid it in the trash so I wouldn't have to hear my husband complain or ask questions about why I wasted the other one.


----------



## 908tracy

hudsonam said:


> I ripped my "old" skin off so fast when I got the mail today! Then I hid it in the trash so I wouldn't have to hear my husband complain or ask questions about why I wasted the other one.


LOL!!!!


----------



## Pushka

Maybe you could say you just bought a new kindle; then he will think $20 for a new decal is really cheap!


----------



## 908tracy

Pushka said:


> Maybe you could say you just bought a new kindle; then he will think $20 for a new decal is really cheap!


I like the way you think Pushka!!!!


----------



## njsweetp

hudsonam said:


> The red lines are just the cut lines. I can send you the file that you need to send to Decalgirl if you want the same one.


Oh! I would love it!!! Thank you!!!!
I will send you a private message with my email!


----------



## cheerio

chilady1 said:


> Here's my custom skin done with MyTego:


love the Asian work


----------



## lorapb

cagnes said:


> Pushka - That's so cute! I'd need to see a much larger version than that to spot a mouse, lol!
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is the version you went with.


This is an absolutely beautiful skin!! I am sitting here at work keeping my fingers crossed that my hubby picked up a Kindle for my birthday like I asked (should find out tonight)!! If he did, I'd love to get this skin too - totally willing to pay for it. I think it would look fantastic with Oberon's Avenue of Trees that I want to get too.....although depending on if he already picked out a case or not, I may have to wait on that for awhile....Anyway, beautiful skins!! Love the butterflies.  Thanks!!


----------



## 911jason

We'll keep our fingers crossed for you Lora!!! =)


----------



## angelad

lorapb said:


> This is an absolutely beautiful skin!! I am sitting here at work keeping my fingers crossed that my hubby picked up a Kindle for my birthday like I asked (should find out tonight)!! If he did, I'd love to get this skin too - totally willing to pay for it. I think it would look fantastic with Oberon's Avenue of Trees that I want to get too.....although depending on if he already picked out a case or not, I may have to wait on that for awhile....Anyway, beautiful skins!! Love the butterflies.  Thanks!!


I like it too.


----------



## Brian8205

I love the fact that so many are designing custom skins and I SO want to do some myself. Here are some images that I have created in Adobe Photoshop that I think would make some cool skins... (All designs are 8" x 10" at 300dpi at full size) How do I get them on a custom skin?


----------



## drenee

Ya'll are so creative.  Brian, I like the violet one.  Very pretty.
deb


----------



## cagnes

Brian8205 said:


> I love the fact that so many are designing custom skins and I SO want to do some myself. Here are some images that I have created in Adobe Photoshop that I think would make some cool skins... (All designs are 8" x 10" at 300dpi at full size) How do I get them on a custom skin?


Wow, those designs are amazing Brian!

It depends where you want to order the skin from. Some sites have you upload your image to their site. With decalgirl, you need their skin template & add the image to it yourself. I personally recommend decalgirl, they are super fast & the quality is excellent. Which kindle version do you have?


----------



## gibsongirl

Brian--those are amazing!

As Pushka mentioned, many of us have used DecalGirl for custom work.  They have great customer service and offer a shiny or a matte finish.  You can send them an email by selecting "contacting us" and then the "request custom skins" option on the left-hand side.  They will email you back a zip file of their template along with instructions.  I have absolutely no Photoshop skills (certainly not like yours!) and was able to create a custom skin that is in production now.

Other people have had success with MyTego and Unique Skins.


----------



## hudsonam

Here are a couple real life pics of my "seashore" skin. The front is taken under my Ott light, so it's pretty true to actual color, although natural light would have been better. The back is pretty dark, but you get the idea.


----------



## 908tracy

Oh Anne Marie!

That is so darn pretty!!!! That starfish looks like it is 3-D. =)


----------



## Brian8205

Thank you all! If anyone would like to use one of these, please feel free to let me know and I'll provide the high resolution image.


----------



## MarthaT

very cool hudsonam


----------



## Pushka

May I ask how long it takes decal girl to give you the go ahead once you email them the jpeg of what you want done?  I may have blown them up with the pixel numbers in my original submission. 

Also, when the experts are saving their files in photoshop as a jpeg to email, what quality do you select - I have a choice of 1 - 5 (5 being highest quality)

I still love cagnes designs......and love those colour ones too Brian!


----------



## gibsongirl

I did something that someone (Christine?) suggested on another thread--I saved my original .psd file to a filesharing site and sent DecalGirl the link to the site, instead of saving as a jpeg.  I had the same concerns as you did, but wanted to get my order in ASAP--so rather than waiting for them to email me back and tell me which quality settings to select, I just sent the link   But I know others have sent jpegs.


----------



## Brian8205

Just sent an artist application to Decal Girl, using the designs from page 3 of this thread. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Pushka

Hm, I sent the proper jpeg Wednesday Australia time, which means two full working days and no response yet.  Maybe they are just doing it?  I havent paid anything yet, and I sent it as a reply to their customisation email.  Am I too impatient?


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

Brian8205 said:


> Just sent an artist application to Decal Girl, using the designs from page 3 of this thread. We'll see what happens!


Brian, I love the Green and Violet! Which one did you use for your skin?


----------



## Brian8205

Maybe the blue, green or orange. I'm going to wai t and see what Decal Girl says in reply to my application.

Here are a few more I've done:


----------



## cagnes

Brian8205 said:


> Just sent an artist application to Decal Girl, using the designs from page 3 of this thread. We'll see what happens!


Good luck with the application! Your designs are gorgeous, I can see where they'd be very popular skins for any type of device!


----------



## Brian8205

cagnes said:


> Good luck with the application! Your designs are gorgeous, I can see where they'd be very popular skins for any type of device!


Thank you Christine. That's high praise from you. Your designs are wonderful!


----------



## Pushka

Yay, they will do it - hope I dont use up all their colourful ink.  So, I *think* I ordered both gloss and matte?  It was $45 plus postage.  That about right?  I plan on putting the matte on first because that it the one I am not sure about.


----------



## ayuryogini

I was playing around tonight and tried my hand at a new skin; I think I might alter the butterflies a bit, but not sure.
If I have it made, i thought it would go well with my M-Edge gold Page Sleeve and fuchsia Prodigy, as well as my 
blue Roof of Heaven (worked a holiday, so went a little overboard)


----------



## Pushka

That looks lovely ayuryogini!  I think it is a good idea to design a decal that goes with a lot of different covers. Makes me feel less guilty about my stash of covers I have!


----------



## gibsongirl

Here are some photos of the custom decal that DG made for me in matte--I'm so thrilled with how it turned out! I have to thank Pushka, Jason, Christine and everyone else who inspired and helped me along the way


----------



## hudsonam

Wow gibsongirl, that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pushka

Fantastic!  They look even better on than in the template!  Love it.  Especially the butterfly with the key in the top left, and the padlock in the bottom right.  Nice composition.


----------



## gibsongirl

After I posted the template here, I still wasn't totally satisfied so I played around with it for a few more days.  After I sent the file to DecalGirl, I couldn't even open my .psd file to look at it--I was so afraid I was going to see something else to change!  When I finally got the package from DG, I was torn by a desire to rip the package open and an equal fear that I was going to be disappointed.  But I'm really happy with the final result 

And I couldn't have done it without your help, Pushka!


----------



## 908tracy

That is beautiful gibsongirl. Awesome job! Love how it goes with your cover as well.


----------



## Brian8205

Still no response from DecalGirl on my application. Anyone know how long it normally takes?


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

Brian8205 said:


> Still no response from DecalGirl on my application. Anyone know how long it normally takes?


Their offices were closed because they had a huge snowstorm and couldn't get to the building. I'm sure things are backing up there.


----------



## Pushka

gibsongirl said:


> After I posted the template here, I still wasn't totally satisfied so I played around with it for a few more days. After I sent the file to DecalGirl, I couldn't even open my .psd file to look at it--I was so afraid I was going to see something else to change! When I finally got the package from DG, I was torn by a desire to rip the package open and an equal fear that I was going to be disappointed. But I'm really happy with the final result
> 
> And I couldn't have done it without your help, Pushka!


You are very welcome, I received helped from others here just before you so wanted to *share the love* 

Your point about continuing to fiddle is a very valid one. One thing I think that cagnes does well is 'knowing when to stop'. And I found myself just adding a bit here, and a bit there, and saved it as a different image, then found I preferred the original one I had done. I have a wait before I get mine I think!


----------



## eldereno

I had not heard from DecalGirl about the custom skin that Christine designed for me....the hummingbird one, so decided to go on line to check its progress.  Looks like it was shipped on 2/4/10.  I guess that, due to the weather conditions here, it is delayed.  Delivered to the area Post Office on 2/8/10 but no updates since.  We received mail today but the skin was not delivered, nor a notice to pick it up at the Post Office (which is what happened with my last DecalGirl order).  NOW I am on pins and needles!!!!!  Will it be delivered tomorrow?  Will I need to wait until Friday to pick it up at the Post Office after work?  I'll let you all know!!!!!


----------



## CarolB

I just think these are so beautiful!!! My Kindle is being delivered today and I have a custom cover from Gelaskins. I don't like the cutout around the buttons though and seeing your beautiful work makes me want to make one!! Could someone tell me how this works, I know what I want it to look like, I would love to order it when we get our tax return, I have a blue wild roses oberon cover to put it in. Does it cost alot of money to make these skins?
  Thank you so much!


----------



## Pushka

Hey Carol, decal girl charges an extra $5 to print them, but the cost comes from buying the elements from digital online shops, although there is also lots of free stuff available too.  F1Wild scanned some material she had and made her own design to exactly match her Gingko cover, and some art work is available free online.  The main thing is that the jpegs etc must be at least 300dpi or it will look blurred.

You need to get the decal girl template if doing it offline, but there are online custom skin makers that you simply upload your jpegs onto and adjust.  I used the decalgirl template but others have used the online with great success.  Some clever person might post the decalgirl template here for you to grab, and someone might give you the website for the online version.


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

Actually, the 5 dollar custom charge applies no matter what (if your skin is custom). I purchased my own elements from the digital scrapbooking shop, and still had to pay the custom charge.


----------



## hudsonam

LuckyKelleyK said:


> Actually, the 5 dollar custom charge applies no matter what (if your skin is custom). I purchased my own elements from the digital scrapbooking shop, and still had to pay the custom charge.


I don't think I paid an extra charge for my custom. It was $20 (plus shipping) with the matte finish, which I know is an extra $5. How much did yours come to total?


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

hudsonam said:


> I don't think I paid an extra charge for my custom. It was $20 (plus shipping) with the matte finish, which I know is an extra $5. How much did yours come to total?


Well that is BS! Mine was 27 dollars (with shipping). I definitely paid a 5 dollar custom charge. I have looked at it and even if you pick one of their own designs (that they have for a different device) but not for the kindle, they charge 5 extra dollars. I am confused!


----------



## pidgeon92

I paid an extra $5 for all of my custom skins, whether they were their designs, or a design I sent them.


----------



## luvmy4brats

LuckyKelleyK said:


> Well that is BS! Mine was 27 dollars (with shipping). I definitely paid a 5 dollar custom charge. I have looked at it and even if you pick one of their own designs (that they have for a different device) but not for the kindle, they charge 5 extra dollars. I am confused!


custom skins should cost $22 shipped and the matte custom skins are $27 shipped

If you send them a request asking them to add a design for the Kindle they usually will. If you're willing to wait the week or 2 it takes them to put it up, you won't get charged a custom fee. If you don't want to wait, you can order it right away and pay the $5 fee. I've done it both ways.


----------



## Pushka

LuckyKelleyK said:


> Actually, the 5 dollar custom charge applies no matter what (if your skin is custom). I purchased my own elements from the digital scrapbooking shop, and still had to pay the custom charge.


Ah, my bad! I meant that! I spent WAY more than $5 on elements......


----------



## LuckyKelleyK

Haha, ok. I was starting to think that I got ripped off!


----------



## Pushka

LuckyKelleyK said:


> Well that is BS! Mine was 27 dollars (with shipping). I definitely paid a 5 dollar custom charge. I have looked at it and even if you pick one of their own designs (that they have for a different device) but not for the kindle, they charge 5 extra dollars. I am confused!


Yup, they do charge an extra $5 for the custom plus as you said, when you ask for a design that hasnt been made for a kindle yet. I paid $45 for two custom decals - one matte and one shiny. And postage on top of that. Mine was ordered a week ago but is still in production. I think I used all up their inks it is so colourful!


----------



## hudsonam

I think they goofed and I got very lucky . I just double checked my receipt, and I paid $22 shipped for a matte custom skin. Now I know to be prepared for $27 next time.


----------



## eldereno

I also got mine for $20.00 and $2.00 shipping.  Well....not actually have gotten mine yet.  The weather seems to be holding it up.


----------



## luvmy4brats

hudsonam said:


> I think they goofed and I got very lucky . I just double checked my receipt, and I paid $22 shipped for a matte custom skin. Now I know to be prepared for $27 next time.


yup, you got lucky...


----------



## eldereno

and I asked for matte.


----------



## ValeriGail

I finally got my home DSL installed... and well, the first thing I wanted to do was dl the template and play around... here's my first try!










I had alot of fun creating this!

Valeri


----------



## Pushka

That is a really pretty decal Valeri. It would look stunning in a silver case. It is fun, isn't it!


----------



## hsuthard

Very pretty! I love the colors


----------



## MarthaT

That is lovely!


----------



## kimbertay

I LOVE seeing all the great skins! I finally got my custom skin. Kudos to Cagnes and luvmy4brats; they are great!


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm just catching up with this thread and am loving all of these skins! I love the butterfly one from Cagnes!! I noticed she posted the picture of the skin with the DG guidelines on it....can I just save that picture and send that to DG, or do I need to get a different file from someone? I've never done the custom skins before.


----------



## ValeriGail

Here's another one I did for fun. Love the leather look of this. I might use the background of this for another one to print for my kindle, cause I love it. Not sure yet. HAHA.. I can't decide what I want on my kindle, actually. anyway, I thought those who love westerns might like to see this.










Also, I have a question about printing... when you get it printed, does it only print what is inside the red lines, or all the way to the edges? I did this one based on the red lines, but if I decide to have it printed and it prints all the way to the edge, I will need to fix the stitching.


----------



## Pushka

KindleGirl said:


> I'm just catching up with this thread and am loving all of these skins! I love the butterfly one from Cagnes!! I noticed she posted the picture of the skin with the DG guidelines on it....can I just save that picture and send that to DG, or do I need to get a different file from someone? I've never done the custom skins before.


You need to send the high quality jpeg that was created, and not just a save from the computer. Maybe someone might send it to you?


----------



## KindleChickie

Stunning Valeri~!


----------



## pidgeon92

Here is my ab-fab skin, and my new m-edge sleeve.... They look like they were made for each other.


----------



## ValeriGail

They do look like they were meant to be together!!  Just Gorgeous!!  I love how you all are doing screensavers that match..  I've been adapting some of my scrap book pages into screen savers today.  Can't wait to see how they look on the kindle!


----------



## cagnes

Valeri, those are beautiful! I especially love the one with the butterfly & book quote!


pidgeon92 ... I'm gonna have to learn how to do that screensaver hack now that I see how good it looks with the skin! I don't know the specifics of the hack... do you have different screensavers or does it always stay on that one?


----------



## cagnes

gibsongirl said:


> Here are some photos of the custom decal that DG made for me in matte--I'm so thrilled with how it turned out! I have to thank Pushka, Jason, Christine and everyone else who inspired and helped me along the way


It's gorgeous & looks great with the Avenue of Trees! I love the background you used & the lock and key graphics with the butterfly!


----------



## Pushka

I did something really really stupid and cagnes you just reminded me.  I meant to order the Avenue of Trees, as in the picture you posted.  When I received the cover, it was Forest!  My mistake entirely, and I thought I was over it but I really love the way the Avenue of Trees draws you in......


----------



## pidgeon92

cagnes said:


> pidgeon92 ... I'm gonna have to learn how to do that screensaver hack now that I see how good it looks with the skin! I don't know the specifics of the hack... do you have different screensavers or does it always stay on that one?


Are you kidding? Now that I have the perfect screensaver, I only have the one.


----------



## luvmy4brats

pidgeon92 said:


> Here is my ab-fab skin, and my new m-edge sleeve.... They look like they were made for each other.


Very nice. You're right, they look perfect together.


----------



## cheerio

ValeriGail said:


> I finally got my home DSL installed... and well, the first thing I wanted to do was dl the template and play around... here's my first try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had alot of fun creating this!
> 
> Valeri


nice colors


----------



## TechBotBoy

Absolutely stunning - what a creative crowd we have here  -- thanks.

              Tbb


----------



## Brian8205

Finally heard from DecalGirl and they like my designs! Hopefully you guys will see my stuff on their website soon!!!


----------



## MarthaT

Very cool Brian


----------



## Reyn

So excited for you Brian!!!


----------



## cagnes

Brian8205 said:


> Finally heard from DecalGirl and they like my designs! Hopefully you guys will see my stuff on their website soon!!!


Congrats, that's awesome!


----------



## Pushka

Fantastic Brian.


----------



## tashab

here's mine:

















I've had it on for almost a year and I still love it. it's a style they carry, but in a red/orange color. I messed with the hue on paint shop pro and they did it up nice for me.

I'm thinking of ordering Tweet Light though, just for a new look.


----------



## gibsongirl

Congrats to Brian!!


----------



## ayuryogini

Brian - Congrats! You must really be excited!

Valeri - Absolutely gorgeous skins; I especially love the butterfly one; it would look beautiful with any of the M-Edge's gold covers.


----------



## Carol Collett

Brian8205 said:


> Just sent an artist application to Decal Girl, using the designs from page 3 of this thread. We'll see what happens!


Brian, I'm loving your designs! Please let us know when Decalgirl accepts your artist app and your designs are in production.


----------



## Carol Collett

Brian8205 said:


> Finally heard from DecalGirl and they like my designs! Hopefully you guys will see my stuff on their website soon!!!


Yay! Gonna go keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Brian8205

collett said:


> Yay! Gonna go keep an eye out for them.


Thanks Carol! i sent in my contract info a couple of days ago and am waiting on DecalGirl to finalize things for my section in the artist area. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Meemo

Not the greatest picture, taken with my phone, but here's my Kindle wearing her new Nancy Drew skin, matte finish. Thanks again to ro0030 who had initially ordered it but sacrificed it for her husband (who didn't want to read on a "girly" Kindle!)


----------



## 911jason

That looks great Meemo! I thought they had refused to make the Nancy Drew skin?


----------



## Meemo

911jason said:


> That looks great Meemo! I thought they had refused to make the Nancy Drew skin?


I think this may be the only one that got made (may have been one other) - before they realized it might be a copyrighted pic. Ro0030 put it up for sale here because she was going to be sharing her Kindle with her husband and sacrificed the "girly" skin for him.  I had the pic from Cagnes to have one made with the gray background, but since decalgirl wasn't making them I jumped on this one when I saw it.


----------



## ayuryogini

Meemo said:


> I think this may be the only one that got made (may have been one other) - before they realized it might be a copyrighted pic. Ro0030 put it up for sale here because she was going to be sharing her Kindle with her husband and sacrificed the "girly" skin for him.  I had the pic from Cagnes to have one made with the gray background, but since decalgirl wasn't making them I jumped on this one when I saw it.


What a great skin; you're really lucky to have it; I didn't realize they wouldn't make them d/t copyrights;

I'm assuming you have a Nancy Drew cover; which one?


----------



## Meemo

ayuryogini said:


> What a great skin; you're really lucky to have it; I didn't realize they wouldn't make them d/t copyrights;
> 
> I'm assuming you have a Nancy Drew cover; which one?


Yep - the platform (the book style cover is supposed to come out in the fall):

My own ginormous pics here (again, pics taken with my cell phone - I really need to charge my camera! ):
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18352.msg355161.html#msg355161

As far as the copyright thing goes, someone posted about it here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19113.msg365336.html#msg365336

I have wondered, though, if mytego.com would do the design since they're based in Canada - copyright might be different there. I don't like their texture as much as decalgirl's (but that's just me) and I just checked and still don't see an option for a matte skin. And they're much slower than decalgirl. BUT you have the option for getting only the front skin (but it's about the same price as decalgirl skins for front & back). It is another option, though, for those who want to give it a try.


----------



## Lcky24

How long does it usually take decal girl to respond back to a custom skin request? I send one a few days ago and haven't heard anything...


----------



## gibsongirl

I think I heard within 24 hours.  Maybe they're still having problems with snow interrupting their work flow?


----------



## hudsonam

gibsongirl said:


> I think I heard within 24 hours. Maybe they're still having problems with snow interrupting their work flow?


That's what I was going to say. I heard back in a day or two (I think it was a weekend, so maybe two), but we're all stuck under mountains of snow here in the northeast. They're probably swamped trying to catch up too.


----------



## eldereno

eldereno said:


> cagnes just designed me a skin
> 
> 
> 
> She is sooooo terrific. I was hoping for some direction.....and she just did it!!!!! I would not have made one so beautiful!!!!! I have already emailed DG to make arrangements to have it made!!!! I agree "cagnes and co" would be a sure thing!!!!!
> 
> Personally, I am kind of glad that I do not have the knowledge to do this.....I would be wanting a new skin every other day...would get nothing else done!!!!!!!!


I finally received my custom hummingbird skin today. The winter storms held things up on my end initially..... then I went out of town. Luckily I was able to pick it up today at the Post Office before they sent it back!!!!! It is beautiful!!!!! I plan to wait a few months to put it on. I have  on "my baby" now and it is in the TOL in Saddle Oberon cover. I plan to change to the hummingbird skin and am thinking about using the 6x9 Oberon Journal in the Red Leather Hummingbird pattern (with the Amazon cover) through the summer as I sit outside and have the hummingbirds buzz around me!!!!!! Thinking of NO snow and warm temperatures and leisurely reading out of doors!!!!!!


----------



## ayuryogini

eldereno said:


> I finally received my custom hummingbird skin today. The winter storms held things up on my end initially..... then I went out of town. Luckily I was able to pick it up today at the Post Office before they sent it back!!!!! It is beautiful!!!!! I plan to wait a few months to put it on.... I plan to change to the hummingbird skin and am thinking about using the 6x9 Oberon Journal in the Red Leather Hummingbird pattern (with the Amazon cover) through the summer as I sit outside and have the hummingbirds buzz around me!!!!!! Thinking of NO snow and warm temperatures and leisurely reading out of doors!!!!!!


Will you post pics when you finally put it on; I have one the cagnes made me, that I'm waiting to put on till summer as well, with my blue Oberon ROH; I'll post pics then, too.


----------



## gin_ger

Hi, 
I am a new kindle 2 user and new to kindle forums. I ordered a skin from decal girl but registered too late to this forum. I was wondering if anyone could direct me how to get these wonderful custom skins. Is there a template? Can I create it on my own? I loved the sea shells skin. I wish I had chanced on this earlier. 
Also, can anyone suggest the best case/jacket for kindle 2?

Thanks,
Ginger


----------



## ValeriGail

I did another skin this morning (avoiding house work, actually.. haha) Again just playing around. I'm not sure I like the cluster of flowers around the keyboard, but ran out of time to play with it some more. The back has two reading quotes that I like alot, not sure if I will leave these either if I print it. Anyways, here it is!


----------



## ValeriGail

gin_ger said:


> Hi,
> I am a new kindle 2 user and new to kindle forums. I ordered a skin from decal girl but registered too late to this forum. I was wondering if anyone could direct me how to get these wonderful custom skins. Is there a template? Can I create it on my own? I loved the sea shells skin. I wish I had chanced on this earlier.
> Also, can anyone suggest the best case/jacket for kindle 2?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ginger


There is a template, but for the life of me I cant find the link. When I get back home this evening I will search again and post.


----------



## 911jason

Here's the link to the thread on Mobileread that has some instructions along with a download link for the template.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44652


----------



## JosieGirl71

ValeriGail said:


> I did another skin this morning (avoiding house work, actually.. haha) Again just playing around. I'm not sure I like the cluster of flowers around the keyboard, but ran out of time to play with it some more. The back has two reading quotes that I like alot, not sure if I will leave these either if I print it. Anyways, here it is!


Oh, I really love this! Could someone please explain to me, step by step, how to make a custom decal and send it to DecalGirl? If this has already been done somewhere, please point the way.


----------



## MarthaT

ValeriGail said:


> I did another skin this morning (avoiding house work, actually.. haha) Again just playing around. I'm not sure I like the cluster of flowers around the keyboard, but ran out of time to play with it some more. The back has two reading quotes that I like alot, not sure if I will leave these either if I print it. Anyways, here it is!


Love it!


----------



## auntmarge

ValeriGail said:


>


What a beautiful design. It focuses the attention on the screen and is very delicate.


----------



## kevindorsey

auntmarge said:


> What a beautiful design. It focuses the attention on the screen and is very delicate.


Very girly, but cute.


----------



## cheerio

ValeriGail said:


>


creative


----------



## tiggeerrific

These skins are fantastic!Decal girl should hire you guys.I have  a DX and would love to make a skin but I have no talent.Was it hard to make one and where would one start?I love the butterfly and dragonfly skin that was posted .
These sskins that are posted on here are better than decalgirls

I would even pay someone to do the butterfly/dragonfly one for me in a DX cover


----------



## ldidge

Hi all, I'm so new to these boards but have had my Kindle since January and I just LOVE it.  

I saw that a while ago someone posted a decal on dragonflies, but I don't see them on Decalgirls site.

Where can I get one of those??  Please, any info would be appreciated!!

Linda
NJ


----------



## DarrenG

I'm using a DG skin and love it but hadn't realised they offered custom skins!

Can anyone tell me hoe much Decal Girl charges to create a custom skin design?


----------



## susie539

Would anyone happen to have a dx template. I emailed decal girl for it but they never sent it. But I also messed up on installing my library cover front. I emailed them, they said they would send me a replacement for cost of shipping. I paypaled them money on Feb 19th and still no replacement. I just sent them a email to see if it got lost in the mail or what.


----------



## drenee

ValeriGail said:


> I finally got my home DSL installed... and well, the first thing I wanted to do was dl the template and play around... here's my first try!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had alot of fun creating this!
> 
> Valeri


OMG, I LOVE this skin. Did you order this one? 
deb


----------



## beachfan

Hi!

I'm new Kindle owner (love it!!!) and would like to know if 'cagnes' has a website for these skins? They are absolutely beautiful!

Thanks!
Beachfan


----------



## drenee

Hi, Beachfan.  Welcome to Kindleboards.  
I don't believe cagnes has a website.  But you can personal message her and ask her how she made her skins, or if she's willing to share her file.  
deb


----------



## ayuryogini

Thought I'd share my new decal; I just had it made and will post pics of it on my Kindle later; My mom recently passed away unexpectedly and she loved roses (also flower fairies) so I made this one to remind me of her.


----------



## hudsonam

That's beautiful, and I love the meaning behind it.


----------



## hsuthard

Absolutely gorgeous. It reminds me of my grandmother; she had similar tastes to your mother it seems.


----------



## Carol Collett

ayuryogini said:


> Thought I'd share my new decal; I just had it made and will post pics of it on my Kindle later; My mom recently passed away unexpectedly and she loved roses (also flower fairies) so I made this one to remind me of her.


What a wonderful tribute to your mother. The skin is beautiful-very Victorian looking. I hope it inspires sweet memories each time you see it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

ayuryogini said:


> Thought I'd share my new decal; I just had it made and will post pics of it on my Kindle later; My mom recently passed away unexpectedly and she loved roses (also flower fairies) so I made this one to remind me of her.


Your new decal is beautiful! You do such good work with your designing. I still love the one you did for me. I have no desire to change this one, or look for another one.


----------



## ayuryogini

PG4003 said:


> Your new decal is beautiful! You do such good work with your designing. I still love the one you did for me. I have no desire to change this one, or look for another one.


Thanks, Patricia, I'm so delighted that you like it and was really happy that you asked me for it.

Thanks all, for your kind words about my new skin as well; it means a lot.


----------



## Pushka

I think it is lovely the way we are putting our own sentiments into the decals were are designing and it makes our kindles ( and I guess really, our reading) just much more personal. Lovely.


----------



## raven312

Mine is very simple (and I may end up ordering it in matte finish) but it gives me the understated look I want:


----------



## Pushka

Raven, you say your outfit is simple but for your 'persona' it is perfect!


----------



## ayuryogini

Raven, they just go so well together, it's really a beautiful, well co-ordinated combo.


----------



## raven312

Thank you! I was originally going to go with a close up of a raven feather for my skin, but scaled it back.







I may have it made in the future but for now...


----------



## AmberA

cagnes said:


> Pushka - That's so cute! I'd need to see a much larger version than that to spot a mouse, lol!
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is the version you went with.


Oh my gosh Cagnes/Christine, this is the second thread I have seen your designs in! You have an incredible talent! I am over the moon about these library card designs! Do you sell them?
I totally have pink flowers similar to those on this skin that the hummingbirds love.
Who would have thought when I registered on this board last week I would have suddenly found way too many things my kindle could use!


----------



## ValeriGail

I did another skin today. This one is all my own photography that I worked some photo effects on. I had fun creating it. My husband hates it, though! HAHA. Says it looks fake. ah well, I was going for a more artistic feel than a "real" feel. Not sure I hit it, but thought I'd share it here anyway. and yes, they are all real butterflies and real flowers!










Added a screensaver.


----------



## ayuryogini

ValeriGail said:


> I did another skin today. This one is all my own photography that I worked some photo effects on. I had fun creating it. My husband hates it, though! HAHA. Says it looks fake. ah well, I was going for a more artistic feel than a "real" feel. Not sure I hit it, but thought I'd share it here anyway. and yes, they are all real butterflies and real flowers!


ValeriGail,

Your new skin as absolutely gorgeous, and different from what I've seen for sale.
Nicely done!! Thanks for sharing it with us.
Would you be willing to post the original picture? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Luna

Hello everyone,
I wanted do make a customized decalgirl skin last night but i could not find the link on their website. Can anyone help me please?
And another question: where did you get this library card thing?
I hope someone can help me.


----------



## ValeriGail

Thanks Ayuryogini!

These are the pictures I used to create it. I used 6 different pictures, but most of the back ground is the picture that isn't just a single flower. I used the single pictures to add more flowers in and to crop out the butterflies.










This is what I had created first, for my monitor wallpaper.. and decided I wanted to expand on it










My husband still hates it! HAHA, but I'm excited I did it with out using any scrapbooking supplies. Its all my own stuff, and I think thats cool regardless.


----------



## ValeriGail

Luna said:


> Hello everyone,
> I wanted do make a customized decalgirl skin last night but i could not find the link on their website. Can anyone help me please?
> And another question: where did you get this library card thing?
> I hope someone can help me.


here is the link to download the template. Its on Mobileread's forum.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44652

I'm not sure where the library card paper was found, but I do know that it is a digital scrapbook paper. My guess would probably be that it was purchased from a two peas scrapbooking store online. But that is just a guess.


----------



## angelad

Valeri, thanks.


----------



## cagnes

Luna said:


> Hello everyone,
> I wanted do make a customized decalgirl skin last night but i could not find the link on their website. Can anyone help me please?
> And another question: where did you get this library card thing?
> I hope someone can help me.


The library card elements were purchased at DesignerDigitals.com.

Valeri... That's really pretty, I love the photo effects!


----------



## ayuryogini

ValeriGail said:


> My husband still hates it! HAHA, but I'm excited I did it with out using any scrapbooking supplies. Its all my own stuff, and I think thats cool regardless.


Thanks for posting the pics; what a lot of work you did putting that together; really impressive.

I think it's REALLY great that it's all your own stuff; a few more like that, and we'll be seeing your artwork offered on DecalGirl!!!


----------



## ValeriGail

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks for posting the pics; what a lot of work you did putting that together; really impressive.
> 
> I think it's REALLY great that it's all your own stuff; a few more like that, and we'll be seeing your artwork offered on DecalGirl!!!


HAHA! I could only dream! I've got a long way to go for that to happen!



cagnes said:


> The library card elements were purchased at DesignerDigitals.com.


New I'd get the guess wrong! HAHA! I remembered seeing two peas mentioned in the thread about the scrapping supplies awhile back, and figured that might be the place. I like designerdigitals.com too! Great stuff there.


----------



## ayuryogini

Last week Patricia (PG4003) asked me if I would do a skin for her that had a book/library theme;
She gave me the quotes she wanted me to use, and said it would be ok if I shared it;
This is what I came up with:


----------



## eldereno

That is really beautiful, ayuryogini!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

ayuryogini said:


> Last week Patricia (PG4003) asked me if I would do a skin for her that had a book/library theme;
> She gave me the quotes she wanted me to use, and said it would be ok if I shared it;
> This is what I came up with:


Juli, it looks SO pretty. You should be proud. I'll be sending it off to DecalGirl tomorrow. And I'll post pics of it on my Kindle once I receive it.

Patricia


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks eldereno and Patricia, 
I really had fun doing it.


----------



## AmandasPanda

I've spent the week playing with Photoshop (first time ever and loving it!!) and finally settled upon a design for myself.

I played with a lot of elements but just couldn't come up with anything I was happy with... I wanted something that wouldn't distract me from my reading but would be a nice design... I've ended up just using a patterned scrapbooking paper.... this is what i settled on..










I've sent it to decal girl this morning and will now be anxiously waiting for their reply in the next few days!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Good job, Amanda!  How did you make yourself stop  I just want to keep adding elements and adding elements, I would fill up every inch of space if it didn't look so cluttered.  Isn't it fun to be able to design exactly what you want?  You learned quickly, it looks pretty.  The one I designed is pretty "busy", but I've never had a skin that was distracting to me, it fades away when I start reading.


----------



## ayuryogini

Pretty skin, amandaspanda; I've often thought of using just a scrapbooking paper, but like PG4003, I somehow just can't stop there;
It turned out really well, though.
It's very subtle and very pretty; I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## drenee

I haven't stopped by this thread in a long time.  All I can say is we have some very talented people around here.  All of the skins are beautiful.  Thank you for sharing.
deb


----------

